# 8 week vs 16 week course?



## Jay506 (Apr 5, 2010)

Hello all, very glad I found this forum so I can tlk to some people who have been there and done that!  I'm in the process of becoming a firefighter and while I'm waiting I'm going to get my EMT-B cert out of the way.  There is a course starting this June that is an "accelerated course" which is 8 weeks long.  I would rather do the normal 16 week course but that doesnt start until August/Sept so the only reason I'm considering the accelerated course is because I can't wait that long.  So if anyone would be kind enough to share their thoughts on this it would be greatly appreciated.  

How long was your course?  What would you say are the pros and cons of an accelerated 8 week course?  I believe the 16 week course only meets 2 days a week, which I don't really understand.  I'm the type of guy that would rather go at LEAST 3 days a week, maybe even 5 so maybe the 8 week course will suit me best.

Thanks for any advice and please make it as candid and honest as possible.


----------



## Shishkabob (Apr 5, 2010)

As honest as possible?

Well, seeing as none of us have any clue as to which programs you're speaking of, we can't give a concrete answer.  The 8 week course might be the best course ever created and the 16week the worst, or vice versa.

It seems you have little if any interest in doing EMS (Your words: Get it out of the way) which would seem that a shorter, mill-like school would be better for you.  You just want to pass the test and move on the fire school, so the short class might fit you better.  

But again, don't know what school/programs you're looking at.  It very well could be the same exact school offering the same program, just in a different time format.



My class was at the local community college, 2 days a week, 4 hours a night, for 1 semester (16 weeks).


----------



## EMSLaw (Apr 5, 2010)

What are your other time commitments?  You might be able to find a course that goes all day, 9-5, every day for three or four weeks.  There are even "boot camp" style programs that go as little as two weeks, every day, full-time plus.  Many people think that these super-condensed programs won't teach you much (and I tend to agree, but that's neither here nor there), but you should do what's best for your learning style. 

Anyway, the length of the class in weeks/months/years is not indicative of anything except how many hours a day/week/month you put into it.  The total number of hours in the curriculum is often a more important consideration.  A class can be 110 hours spread over 16 weeks, or 300 in 8 weeks (which would basically be full-time, but you get my point.)


----------



## Jay506 (Apr 5, 2010)

Linuss said:


> As honest as possible?
> 
> Well, seeing as none of us have any clue as to which programs you're speaking of, we can't give a concrete answer.  The 8 week course might be the best course ever created and the 16week the worst, or vice versa.
> 
> ...



Well, with all due respect sir/mam you have absolutely no idea what my motives are and you know what happens when you assume, right?  Tsk tsk.  I take EMS as serious as you possibly could.  The dept I hope to work at has roughly 90%+ medical calls, so it's pretty much EMS.  By "getting out of the way" I simply mean exactly what I said...would you rather I sit around for 6 months or be proactive and get my EMT-B cert?  I'll have to do it again anyway in the fire academy so I'm actually going to be doing it twice...that's how serious I am.  

And as far as you not know what course I'm talking about....lol, would you like me to email you the curriculum?  I mean what do you want?  It's an EMT-B course...one's 8 weeks, one's 16 weeks...what else do you need to know??  I'm just looking for some opinions that's all.  If you don't have one, no problem but there's no need to be rude.


----------



## EMS_rabbit (Apr 5, 2010)

I took the 8 week course out of Miramar its alot of reading in a short time so you wont have much of a socal life for the time being if you have a family or job while school is in I'd go for the 16 week. YOU HAVE TO WANT IT or you'll slack I was top 6 in a class of 80.


----------



## Shishkabob (Apr 5, 2010)

Don't ask someone to be candid and honest and then go on the defensive.


I said "It would seem", and that's exactly how it is to me ... it would seem you wouldn't care as much since the way you word it makes it look like you think it's more of a chore. But hey, it is the internet and tone gets lose in text.  But that's irrelevant.

I asked for the program.  I know the syllabus.  Some programs are very reputable and teach their students well, while others are not.  As Law stated, some could meet the minimum hours in a rushed fashion, and some can exceed the minimum and try to make you a decent EMT.  I am unable to help you the best way possible without knowing what schools you're looking at.


----------



## Jay506 (Apr 5, 2010)

Linuss said:


> Don't ask someone to be candid and honest and then go on the defensive.
> 
> 
> I said "It would seem", and that's exactly how it is to me ... it would seem you wouldn't care as much since the way you word it makes it look like you think it's more of a chore. But hey, it is the internet and tone gets lose in text.  But that's irrelevant.
> ...



I apologize then, you're right I cant ask for candid answers and then get defensive, but I didn't think I was getting defensive it just seemed you were judging me and believe me, you're NOT the first EMS professional to imply(although I now understand you weren't trying to imply that) that just because I want to be a firefighter, which is a lifelong dream of mine, that I don't take the EMS side seriously or want to help people as bad as they do.  So my bad.  My EMT course will be at a local community college, a very good program from what I hear, unfortunately that's all I know, I've just recently looked into it.


----------



## Shishkabob (Apr 5, 2010)

Naw, don't apologize, it's the interwebz, mis-communication happens.

Which community college?  And are both courses at the same college?


----------



## Jay506 (Apr 5, 2010)

Linuss said:


> Naw, don't apologize, it's the interwebz, mis-communication happens.
> 
> Which community college?  And are both courses at the same college?



Haha, right on bud.

They're both Metropolitan community colleges of Kansas city, MO.  The 8 week is at Penn Valley in KC, and the 16 week is at Blue River in Independence, Mo.  And like I said,  I would love to do the 16 week course, but it starts months after the 8 week course and it's just a time issue.  But I don't want a half *** course, that's why I'm here asking for opinions.


----------



## terrible one (Apr 5, 2010)

education shouldn't be a race. 
a few months waiting won't change much in the larger scheme of things.


----------



## joeshmoe (Apr 5, 2010)

An accelerated program obviously means you have less time to absorb the information. As soon as you're taught one thing you will be moving on to something else, so whether you wanna do that depends on how quick a learner you are and how much time and effort you can devote. 

One good way to judge how you'd do is to simply look at a EMT basic text book if you can. Look at whats in the book because thats what youre gonna need to know and be tested on.

Also, with a shorter program the quality of instruction becomes more important. You dont want to have class time wasted with instructors that tell jokes and stories and try to show off.


----------



## HNutley (Apr 5, 2010)

If you have already heard good things about the program then I say go for it.  It will be a little faster paced than the traditional 16 week program but it can be done.  I agree that the instructors will make a difference especially if they don't tell the "war stories" every other ten minutes like some instructors I have had in the past do.  Also if you know or can find out who has taken the 8 week course ask them about it.  Good luck.


----------



## medic417 (Apr 5, 2010)

EMT basic is a 2 week course (120 hours) plus clinical time that many programs stretch out for months. Take which ever has best reputation.  

Now for Paramedic you need to look for a Paramedic degree program not an accelerated program if you are truly serious.


----------



## usafmedic45 (Apr 5, 2010)

Jay506 said:


> Haha, right on bud.
> 
> They're both Metropolitan community colleges of Kansas city, MO.  The 8 week is at Penn Valley in KC, and the 16 week is at Blue River in Independence, Mo.  And like I said,  I would love to do the 16 week course, but it starts months after the 8 week course and it's just a time issue.  But I don't want a half *** course, that's why I'm here asking for opinions.


I used to work with a guy trained in Independence.  Seemed like they did a good job training him (and he had no complaints about the instructors or what he learned), but I don't know anything of the program beyond what he said about it.


----------



## EMTtoBE (Apr 6, 2010)

Im taking an 8 week class right now and the book i have is 1300 pages and a work book (that has to be done) is 900 pages or so..my first day was today and i have to read 6 chapters and do all the work book for the 6 chapters before the test (next Wed) its rough lol...i would say wait it out and do the 16 week it would be much better to get a grasp on everything and easier to pass the NR...just saying lol


----------



## Angel (Apr 10, 2010)

yea this class is basically teaching you how to pass the NR, many can barely do it in the 16 week of their college let alone 8...it truely depends on how much time your willing to put into it. not only will you have to learn the book work which is going to be very time consuming (in my class you couldnt get below a certain grade or youd be dropped, no discussions just GONE) but also you need a firm grasp on the practical stuff. depending on your schedule both are going to be difficult to do, esp if you crunch it down into 8 weeks.

if you have the time and dedication to put your social life on hold to be reading that book thoroughly (even my 16 week class skipped a few important chapters that came up on my test) than by all means go for it. if not, your better off waiting for the full length class.


----------



## usafmedic45 (Apr 10, 2010)

> many can barely do it in the 16 week of their college let alone 8.



Which shows that we need to be more selective in who we let into programs.


----------



## rescue99 (Apr 10, 2010)

EMTtoBE said:


> Im taking an 8 week class right now and the book i have is 1300 pages and a work book (that has to be done) is 900 pages or so..my first day was today and i have to read 6 chapters and do all the work book for the 6 chapters before the test (next Wed) its rough lol...i would say wait it out and do the 16 week it would be much better to get a grasp on everything and easier to pass the NR...just saying lol



Next time seek an education not a reading course. Hoping for the best for you anyway.


----------



## trevor1189 (Apr 10, 2010)

If you're a quick learner and already have taken A&P in high school or college, I would say go for the shorter one if that's what you want to do.

I took a "boot camp" style course and did great, but I also have a very good interest in medicine and love A&P.

If you are just looking to get your EMT so you have another cert to throw in your book and don't really plan on being a primary provider, just do the shorter one if you have time and get it done. I don't blame you if this is the case, the fire service has become so "Look how many certs I have!" There are plenty of incompetent fire fighters out there who have a book full of certs.

You can either be one of those people or you can be the one who doesn't have that many certs, but really understands and takes the time to practice and use the skills you have trained on.

No one can really make that decision but you.


----------



## EMTtoBE (Apr 11, 2010)

rescue99 said:


> Next time seek an education not a reading course. Hoping for the best for you anyway.



Agreed I'm praying for more hands on..Monday is vitals so maybe things will change


----------



## medic417 (Apr 11, 2010)

If you do not want to read and study to not come to my classes.  I will not spoon feed you.  If you do not read and study you will not pass as I will not tell you everything because you should have already studied it.  Now ask a question about what was read and I will help you understand it.   So any quality program will be a reading program as well as a hands on.


----------



## Jay506 (Apr 13, 2010)

Guys thanks A LOT!  Really awesome, informed opinions here...It's greatly appreciated.


----------



## mcdonl (Apr 13, 2010)

I am in a Basic class, (Nearing the end!!) but I would say it is more of a Basic+... the class is 220 or so hours and had a lot of "extras" included such as vehicle extrication's, FF recovery operations, Ice/Water rescue operations (All of the afore mentioned were the EMS functions....) we also did a class on how to help the ALS providing but setting up IV bags, 4 leads, etc... stuff like that.

Also, we have done a lot of practicals. Pretty much starting after we learned how to do vitals (3rd week or so....) and I feel as though I could hit the ground running today. Our IPE's are May 22nd, and I hope to be scheduling my NR-EMT exam the following week. I pissed and moaned a lot about the class but in the end I feel like I would be woefully under trained at the minimum level the state requires.

But, I am more of a long term study/retain type. Some people can cram it in, and remember it. I need to absorb it.


----------



## dudemanguy (Apr 13, 2010)

mcdonl said:


> I am in a Basic class, (Nearing the end!!) but I would say it is more of a Basic+... the class is 220 or so hours and had a lot of "extras" included such as vehicle extrication's, FF recovery operations, Ice/Water rescue operations (All of the afore mentioned were the EMS functions....) we also did a class on how to help the ALS providing but setting up IV bags, 4 leads, etc... stuff like that.
> 
> Also, we have done a lot of practicals. Pretty much starting after we learned how to do vitals (3rd week or so....) and I feel as though I could hit the ground running today. Our IPE's are May 22nd, and I hope to be scheduling my NR-EMT exam the following week. I pissed and moaned a lot about the class but in the end I feel like I would be woefully under trained at the minimum level the state requires.
> .



Thats all pretty much standard for most EMT-B courses. Well except maybe practicing water ice/rescues, I'll give your instructors credit for that. Hopefully you got lots of practice with ALS assist skills during clinicals.
Beware your class final, thats what got most of the students in my class.


----------



## mcdonl (Apr 13, 2010)

dudemanguy said:


> Thats all pretty much standard for most EMT-B courses.



I am only familiar with what other FD's in my area offer, and they are short 120 hour programs with low pass rates. I feel lucky to be going through this program. It seems more like what a college would offer.


----------

